
Pirates Love Daisies - HTML5 Tower Defence - spoon16
http://www.pirateslovedaisies.com/
======
spoon16
Also check out. Grant Skinner's blog post about developing Pirates Love
Daisies, [http://gskinner.com/blog/archives/2010/12/pirates-love-
daisi...](http://gskinner.com/blog/archives/2010/12/pirates-love-daisies-
html5-game-launches.html)

